

Light Table, The New Emacs - dsego
http://greduan.github.io/posts/light-table-the-new-emacs.html

======
serf
Was this written by someone who is unfamiliar with emacs?

It seems as if your praising Light Table for being more extensibile, but you
never really touch on WHY it is more extensible. You just compare it equallly
with what everyone already knows emacs is capable of.

 _The main point is, it’s got (almost) no limit on what can be added and no
limit on what can be removed, something Emacs is missing._

How exactly is one's extensibility limited by emacs?

 _Oh and one more thing. Emacs is millions of lines of Elisp plus the C code
it uses. Light Table is only around twelve thousand lines of ClojureScript, at
the time of writing._

LoC means absolutely nothing.

Light Table kickstarter occured in 2012, emacs first release was in 1976.
That's probably a more important feature than LoC

